

Node + Redis = Fun - evilhackerdude
http://howtonode.org/node-redis-fun

======
sant0sk1
'How to Node' is quickly becoming my favorite new blog. I still don't totally
grok Node's flow so I read every article these guys publish as I try to brute
force it in to my brain.

~~~
evilhackerdude
I'm also trying to get my head around it. But I guess the only way to learn
is: Write an app myself using the available tools - and maybe create something
for everyone else in the process.

